# Delaying my period for a couple of days?????



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have been given the all clear to start a new IUI cycle after an agonising 9 month wait after our last IUI ended in a miscarriage at 8 weeks and then I got a cancerous tumour which needed radiotherapy treatment!!!! I have been so excited about trying again but my husband and I have now realised that he has to be away on work for the days that the insemination would be (about the 21 - 22nd November). Does anybody know if there is anything I can take to delay my cycle just for 2 days?? I would be so upset if we had to wait another month.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Kelly,

Sorry you've had a bad time   If you're having a medicated IUI it maybe possible for the clinic to time it not to clash, definitely worth giving them a call to discuss. I found my inseminations varied within a few days anyway so it may naturally fall earlier or later than you think.

Good luck hope it all works out for you    


PompeyD


----------



## savannahlu (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Kelly, 

Can't they freeze it?

I dunno if they can or not - just a thought.

Sorry you've had such a terrible few months. I hope you're fully recovered now and wish you all luck in the world.


----------



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

Good points on both counts. I am doing a stimulated cycle so maybe they can hold off on the trigger injection but then my follicles might get too big?I already normally inseminate on day 11 so that seems quite early.

Freezing? I could ask but think that IUI already has such a low success rate that freezing might reduce it even more.

I will call the Nurses tomorrow and see what they advise.

Thanks for your feedback and thoughts x


----------

